# Innovative Marine Fusion 20 tank



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

Mint condition fusion 20 tank with built in phenomenal
Filtration sockets and upgraded filter basket. $180

Aquamax HOB 1.5 amazzzzing skimmer fits above $200

Take both above $350 mint. Call Tim 705-817-4975


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*sold*

sold long time ago.

pls remove post.


----------

